# Vietnamese: le nuoc mâm



## meat pies!!

Qu'est ce que c'est l'expression "le nuoc mâm"

Je l'ai trouve dans une article sur l'alimentation.

merci


----------



## WestSideGal

meat pies!! said:


> Qu'est ce que c'est l'expression "le nuoc mâm"
> 
> Je l'ai trouve dans une article sur l'alimentation.
> 
> merci


 
Isn't that just Vietnamese fish sauce?


----------



## Nikola

WestSideGal said:


> Isn't that just Vietnamese fish sauce?


I agree see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_sauce


----------



## meat pies!!

fish sauce!? yeah, i wouldn't have guessed that.

Thanks


----------



## lijiangang0571

I want to add that FISH SAUCE is *nước mắm* in Vietnamese


----------

